# MSSQL .bak Datei anzeigen und kovertieren



## mhribernik (2. April 2011)

Hallo Leute!

Ich habe vor ein paar Tagen eine MSSQL Datenbank als .bak Datei übermittelt bekommen.
Deren Daten möchte ich nun mit PHP weiter verwenden.

Bis jetzt hab ich aber nur mit MySQL rumhantiert und hab von MSSQL keine ahnung.

Konkrete Fragen:
- Was benötige ich denn um die Datenbank wenigstens mal ansehen zu können?
- Wie kann ich die Datenbank online mit PHP verwenden?
(Hab bereits versucht sie direkt in MySQL zu importieren, jedoch ohne Erfolg!)


Ich danke euch allen im Voraus für eure Hilfe!

mfg. marko


----------

